# The Cube Method



## darksidefitness (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody trying this. Brandon Lilly is using this training method and looks like the MAN is obtaining super results. The training method looks like something like this...(his own training blog)


Welcome to My Training... The Cube Method

A Quick Intro to the Cube

            For those of you that don't know how I model my training, this is my second week of my deadlift wave so it is a speed week. My waves are 3 weeks for squat bench and deadlift and they are modeled like this.

Week 1-Max Effort
Week 2-Dynamic Effort
Week 3-Repetition Method

            I call it "Cube Training" as when its mapped out it looks like a cube. I never lift heavy on two lifts in a week. If I dead heavy, my bench is dynamic, and my squat is for reps, and as the weeks rotate the effort is rotated also. In the form of a cube.
Here's the setup:

WEEK                  1     2     3
Deads-                1     2     3
Bench-                2     3     1
Squats-                3    1      2


            Sundays are always a bodybuilding day. Just pick a few exercises to focus on weak points, and I always include Military Presses, and leg presses as I like keeping my quads, and shoulders strong.This method has worked extremely well for me, in preventing burnout, and building excitement for my heavy days. Any muscular deficiencies addressed on Sunday.

            This type of training has given me my best two meets of my life, a 2530 geared, and 2105 Raw w/knee wraps. I very very seldom use a box to squat to, and usually only incorporate it on my rep day for high rep sets, and I no longer use bands from the floor on squats, I use straight weight until I do a couple overload sets and use Reverse Bands.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

I have been thinking about trying it. Dude is a beast right now. I have been using Wendlers 5/3/1.


----------



## darksidefitness (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes sir...A Young beast...have a lot of him head. We going to heard a lot from him for decades...


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 28, 2012)

I plan to try it soon... My girlfriend just bought me the ebook yesterday!


----------



## darksidefitness (Dec 28, 2012)

Good deal. Let me know if the 27 is worth it or is more of the same with a little twist. 




fubaseball said:


> I plan to try it soon... My girlfriend just bought me the ebook yesterday!


----------

